# Lone Star Holidays



## Cleaver (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey all, For the Texas area folks, there is a group called Lone Star Holidays that I'm a member of. It was born primarily out of Christmas but there has been a lot of interest in Halloween over the past year so I figured I'd get the name out there. We have a convention every year and this year we'll be having a full on haunt education track. My wife and I are teaching a couple of classes and it's geared more as an intro but who knows, if enough experienced folks get involved maybe we can ramp it up a bit. Anyway, if you're in or border Texas, check it out at www.lonestarholidays.com.


----------

